# Differences Between DDR3 1333mhz and DDR3 1600mhz



## Menagon

Hi everyone, 

I would like to know what's the difference between ram for ddr3 1333mhz and ddr3 1600mhz because I'm going for a new computer soon. I would be glad if you guys can help me ^^


----------



## hhnq04

The difference is just the speed at which it operates; the theoretical number of operations per second more specifically. Realistically, you likely won't notice a difference between the two, but if the price is the same, go for the faster one (1600).


----------



## Menagon

hhnq04 said:


> The difference is just the speed at which it operates; the theoretical number of operations per second more specifically. Realistically, you likely won't notice a difference between the two, but if the price is the same, go for the faster one (1600).


Well. if i compare 2x3gb 1333mhz ram with 2x2gb 1600mhz ram which 1 you think is better in terms of speed and performance.


----------



## hhnq04

I would probably go for the 4 GB (2x2 @ 1600). It's a faster clock speed, is probably cheaper than the 6GB, and most systems don't really use more than 4GB of RAM anyways.

GSkill / OCZ / Corsair are preferred brands of RAM.


----------



## Menagon

hhnq04 said:


> I would probably go for the 4 GB (2x2 @ 1600). It's a faster clock speed, is probably cheaper than the 6GB, and most systems don't really use more than 4GB of RAM anyways.
> 
> GSkill / OCZ / Corsair are preferred brands of RAM.


Can i combine both 2x2 ddr3 1333mhz with 2x2ddr3 1600mhz ram together?


----------



## hhnq04

Menagon said:


> Can i combine both 2x2 ddr3 1333mhz with 2x2ddr3 1600mhz ram together?


While it may be physically possible to do so, it isn't recommended. The RAM will all operate at the lower speeds (1333) and when filling all of your motherboards RAM slots, you can potentially run into voltage issues and overload your memory controller that can lead to further errors.

It's best to use 2 sticks (for dual channel mobo, 3 sticks for triple channel) of a set, that way you know they'll be compatible together.


----------

